# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Amelia A II [Αγία Μαρκέλλα, Καβάλα, Νικόλαος Μπογδάνης, Προφήτης Ηλίας]

## che

Το ανοιχτου τυπου που κατεβηκε πριν κανενα μηνα απο τον ΒΟΛΟ οπου
εκανε επισκευη στην ΧΙΟ με πλοιαρχο τον καπτα ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟ ΠΟΝΗΡΟ και με πληρωμα πολλους απο το ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ,με σκοπο να εκτελει ταξιδια απο ΧΙΟ-ΤΣΕΜΕ μετα απο μια σειρα επιθεωρησεων και γραφειοκρατιας την ΔΕΥΤΕΡΑ αναμενεται να περασει απεναντι ΤΟΥΡΚΙΑ οπου θα περασει και απο εκει επιθεωρησεις και θα μπει στα δρομολογια.

----------


## che

Υ.Γ.

Κεντρικος πρακτορας του πλοιου στην ΧΙΟ ειναι ο κ.ΒΙΚΤΩΡΑΣ ΜΟΥΛΑΚΗΣ ο οποιος ειναι και κεντρικος της ΣΑΟΣ και του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΨΑΡΙΑΝΗ οτα εκτελουσε δρομολογια ΧΙΟ-ΨΑΡΑ

----------


## xara

Το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ «Αγία Μαρκέλλα» της Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρείας «Καβάλα», συμφερόντων Ισιδ. Μητσόπουλου βρίσκεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου. 
Μέσα στις επόμενες μέρες ξεκινά τα ταξίδια Χίου – Τσεσμέ με μεταφορική ικανότητα 16 φορτηγών, 100 Ι.Χ. και 400 ατόμων. Το μήκος του είναι 62,5 μ. και το πλάτος του φτάνει τα 13,5 μ. Στο πλήρωμα του μετέχουν και τέσσερις Χιώτες ναυτικοί. 
«Θα εκτελεί το δρομολόγιο σε 45 λεπτά και στόχος του είναι να πείσουμε τον εμπορικό κόσμο ότι οι εμπορικές συναλλαγές μεταξύ Ελλάδας και Τουρκίας αντί να γίνονται μέσω του Έβρου, θα μπορέσουν να γίνονται πιο γρήγορα και πιο φτηνά δια της θαλάσσης. Από τη Χίο οι νταλίκες θα μεταφέρονται με τα τακτικά δρομολόγια στον Πειραιά», εξηγεί τα αίτια της δρομολόγησης ο ναυτιλιακός πράκτορας κ. β. Μουλάκης. 


Πηγή: http://www.politis-chios.gr/

----------


## Apostolos

Καλή η κίνηση αλλα με την κατάσταση που έχει δημιουργηθεί στην Τουρκία με την νόσο των πτηνών βλέπω κακο μέλλον για το πλοίο. Αν καταφέρουν και κρατηθούν ώς το καλοκαίρη η γραμμή θα αναπτυχθεί και πολύ πιθανόν να υπάρξει μεγάλη κίνηση φορτιγών αφού αντί να ταξιδέψουν ώς τα Ελληνο-Τουρκικά σύνορα τα προερχόμενα απο Τουρκία - Συριά οχήματα 8α περνάν με το καραβάκι και έπειτα με το πλοίο για Πειραιά ή Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------


## che

Το πλοιο ηταν σημερα να παει Τουρκια για να περασει και απο εκει επιθεωρησεις και να ξελινησει αλλα δεν ξερω τι εγινε γιατι καποιο προβλημα παιζει εκει με τα πουλερικα τους...  :Very Happy:  κατι παιζει με καραντινα και τετοια!

Απο Μυτιληνη τουλαχιστον εχουν σταματησει να πηγαινοερχονται τα καραβακια.

----------


## che

Σημερα το πρωι εγινε αγιασμος στο πλοιο και αυριο ξεκιναει τα κανονικα του δρομολογια.

----------


## che

Ξεκινησε τελικα το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ σημερα πηγε μεχρι Τουρκια πηρε και πιλοτο αλλα δεν το αφηναν να μπει στο λιμανι και ετσι ξανα γυρισε πισω Χιο.Αναμενονται εξελιξεις.

----------


## poseidonas15

Δεμενο στην ΧΙΟ ειναι το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ με απαγορευτικο και παραμενει σε αναμονη σε σχεση με αυτα που αναφερεται παραπανω

----------


## che

Ξεκινησε τα δρομολογια το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ σημερα δεν εκτελεσε το δρομολογιο του διοτι δεν υπηρχε κινηση για Τουρκια.

----------


## fcuk

τα μελη που ειναι απο Χιο εχουν κανενα νεο για το ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ?

Τι γινεται με τα δρομολογια?εκτελουνται κανονικα?

----------


## Apostolos

Μετά απο τόσο καιρο αγνοώ την τύχη του. Κανένας Χίωτης???

----------


## geogre222

pedes to ploio exo para poli kairo na to do kai den nomizo na ekane kai pola dromologia....Akoma pantos tin grami chio-tsesme tin kanei to baporaki tis tourkias kai ena mikero elliniko

----------


## rallis

Το πλοιο μετα την Χιο οπου δεν περπετησε και πολυ ηταν δεμενο στην Αμαλιαπολη στο καρναγιο του Σαραντη.Πριν απο τρεις μηνες το ειχαν τραβηξει εξω για δεξαμενισμο απο πληροφοριες νομιζω πουληθηκε στο εξωτερικο και μαλλον εχει ηδη αναχωρηση.

----------


## nautikos

Οντως το πλοιο πουληθηκε στα ξενα. Το νεο του ονομα AMELIA A II και σημαια Παναμα.

----------


## Apostolos

Ευχαριστούμε όλους τους φίλους για τις απαντήσεις τους! Αν βρεί κάποιος καμιά πληροφορία ή φώτο στο διαδύκτιο με την νέα του ζωή ας μας στήλει. Το thread θα μεταφερθεί σε λίγες μέρες στο topic "Ιστορία των πλοίων της Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοϊας"

----------


## nautikos

> Οντως το πλοιο πουληθηκε στα ξενα. Το νεο του ονομα AMELIA A II και σημαια Παναμα.


Συγκεκριμενα ταξιδευει στις θαλασσες της Καραιβικης, στην Grenada. Αφου κροσαρισε τον Ατλαντικο ''_μαγκια_'' του και ''_μαγκια_'' τους αυτοι που το περασαν :lol: .

----------


## gtogias

Η παντόφλα Αγία Μαρκέλλα αναπαύεται στο λιμάνι της Χίου το καλοκαίρι του 2006:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 45586

----------


## xara

Το πρώην ΚΑΒΑΛΑ & ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ, βρίσκεται πλέον στα τροπικά νερά της Καραιβικής, με το όνομα AMELIA II, στην μακρινή Γρενάδα!



 

Φωτο απο: http://www.flickr.com/

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο τεύχος 219 του περιοδικού Εφοπλιστής υπήρχε  ένα ωραίο άρθρο του Γ.Διονυσιάδη με τίτλο "Θάσος, η γραμμή και η ιστορία  της".
> Από όσα αναφέρει προκύπτει οτι υπήρχαν δυο ΚΑΒΑΛΑ στη γραμμή. Το ένα (μάλλον αυτό της φωτογραφίας) είναι το μετέπειτα ΘΑΣΣΟΣ ΙΙ  και είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1970 στο Πέραμα. Το άλλο ήταν το Ν.ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ που  μετονομάστηκε ΚΑΒΑΛΑ όταν περιήλθε εξολοκλήρου σε ιδιοκτησία  Μητσόπουλου.
> .......


Το *Ν. Μπογδανης* ειναι ενα αλλο παλιο πορθμειο. Αναφερεται στην γραμμη Θασου-Κεραμωτης το 1971 (6 Απριλιου).
19710406 Bogdanis.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε ως _ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ_ το _1968_ στο ναυπηγείο _Ζέρβα_ του Περάματος με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3106_ και αριθμό _ΙΜΟ 6922808_.

Μετονομάστηκε σε _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ_ το _1969_, και σε _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ_ το _1986_, ονόματα με τα οποία δούλεψε μέχρι το _2005_ στς γραμμές της _Θάσου_. Ως ...γνήσια Ελληνική παντόφλα βέβαια, δέχθηκε τουλάχιστον δύο μετασκευές, οι οποίες το κατέστησαν εντελώς αγνώριστο σε σχέση με την πρώτη του "μορφή" ως _ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗΣ ΗΛΙΑΣ_ και _ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ_. _Εδώ σε φωτό_ ως _ΚΑΒΑΛΑ_ από το thesshipping.blogspot.gr

To _2005_ μετονομάζεται σε _ΑΓΙΑ ΜΑΡΚΕΛΛΑ_ και μεταδρομολογείται στη γραμμή _Χίου - Τσεσμέ_ μέχρι το φθινόπωρο _2007_, όταν και πωλείται στην Καραιβική, σε εταιρεία με έδρα το νησί Grenadines, και αναχωρεί από την χώρα μας με νέο όνομα το _AMELIA A II_. Όνομα με το οποίο συνεχίζει να ταξιδεύει μέχρι και τις μέρες μας στα νησιά της Καραιβικής.
_
Καραιβική - Ιανουάριος 2008_
05.jpg
_Πηγή : flickr - Χρήστης : Funk 2000_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Στο Facebook βρηκαμε μια σπανια φωτογραφια του *Ν. ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ* που ειμαι βεβαιος θα την χαρει ο espresso venezia. Πραγματικα ονειρικη απο την Θασο.

Μπογδανης.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/KavalaThass...ua7uak&theater

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο Facebook βρηκαμε μια σπανια φωτογραφια του *Ν. ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ* που ειμαι βεβαιος θα την χαρει ο espresso venezia. Πραγματικα ονειρικη απο την Θασο.
> 
> Μπογδανης.jpg
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/KavalaThass...ua7uak&theater


Και αλλη μια του Ν. ΜΠΟΓΔΑΝΗΣ εδω

Μπογδανης.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πράγματι σπάνια και ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία. Και όχι μόνο σαν καταγραφή του ούτως ή άλλως ελάχιστα φωτογραφημένου πλοίου, αλλά και από καλλιτεχνικής απόψεως. Μου θυμίζει σκηνικό ταινίας του μεγάλου Θόδωρου Αγγελόπουλου.

----------

